# Myspace friend adder



## stag (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi guys

Can someone recommend a good friend adder for myspace, and one which works for the mac?

Cheers
Stag


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you looked here? http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/myspace/


----------



## TShirtReview.com (Jun 5, 2007)

The friend adders don't really work any more because they are limited to 50 at a time per 24 hour period.


----------



## TickTac (Jul 3, 2007)

i think friendadder works, not sure, used to promote the program and it worked well at the time. i know myspace sent out a bunch of c&d letters and it went down.. but its back up again. not converting nearly as well as it did in the past.


----------



## smack (Jun 7, 2007)

FriendStorm.net - The fastest way to make new friends on MySpace

badass


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I used adderRobot for a while, built up 1600 friends on a profile for my company, and didn't get a single order from all that time spent. Just some stupid responses from bands with no money. In my experience it's not worth the effort.


----------



## TickTac (Jul 3, 2007)

It only works if you have large accounts. I had several 100k accounts i'd target the audience and get good some good converting traffic.


----------



## all things shirt (May 8, 2007)

you dont want to add friends like that. Most of them are bands or other people trying to promote theie goods. The best way to add people is to do searches and add people in your demographic.


----------



## Byeline666 (Oct 21, 2006)

i downloaded friend blaster pro 8.4 and it seems to be working pretty good. 
sure- i can only add 50 people a day but you can attach a message with the friend request and chose the type of people or bands you want to add. 

the response of my product has been very good from kids replying to the messages so im thinking of paying the 30 bones or so to upgrade to unlimited edition. 

http://www.addnewfriends.com/download/friendblasterpro_v8.4.zip


----------



## smack (Jun 7, 2007)

The unlimited version still can't pass the copta code.


----------



## Byeline666 (Oct 21, 2006)

smack said:


> The unlimited version still can't pass the copta code.



it gives me something to do when sitting up late.
i pretend its a game.


----------



## kaner (Mar 10, 2007)

ONE thing to be aware of is the massive MARK AS SPAM button when you receive a friend request now days, couple of these and your account gets deleted no warnings/no questions asked, and no reply,

i lost a 10,000 friend account with no warning even though i stuck within the rules of no more than 400 requests per day..

i used my friend builder, aussie guy always brings out up dates which is good, also 
no adders will bypass capatcha, if they do they will be breaking the rules of myspace and your account will be deleted..


----------



## nomadthreads (Nov 2, 2007)

Byeline666 said:


> it gives me something to do when sitting up late.
> i pretend its a game.



i do this too hahaha so funny. i have had good luck with friendblaster. plus its fun to play with.


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello

I know this post is old, but I'm curious to know if anyone knows about a friend adder for myspace, facebook and twitter that is compatible to firefox. 

Unfortunelty the friends adders just mentioned are not working on my E explorer. I tried everything from downloading Microsoft service pack and framework 3.5 and still nothing.


----------

